# 200 7/8 Ohio Gun Buck



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Local farmer called me opening day of gun season and asked if I could score his deer. It's tapped off green at 200 7/8 gross non-typical inches. Should net around 170 typical. 
You can see more pics and read his harvest story at this link


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Stud of a buck! 20ga 870 with a beaded site...plans on getting them close.Location...location...location! Looks as if there is some great deer management in your area.Congrats guys!:!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

hell of a buck for sure, i would have went wild. 
same gun i shoot too.....just wish i could have had that buck laying next to mine as well. congrats


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

What county was this killed in?


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

The gun appears to be a field barrel with vent rib. I wonder if this is the gun that actually took the deer. Obviously a lot of effort went into the picture so possibly just a staged gun. Don't really matter just a thought. I have killed deer in my day with a field barrel and vent rib myself. Nice Ohio white tail for sure.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Great buck and congrats to the hunter. Why does someone always have to cry conspiracy when i big buck gets killed?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Flatty01 said:


> Great buck and congrats to the hunter. Why does someone always have to cry conspiracy when i big buck gets killed?


I agree. Just sayin....
Heck of a nice buck for sure.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Flatty01 said:


> Great buck and congrats to the hunter. Why does someone always have to cry conspiracy when i big buck gets killed?


He wasnt crying conspiracy...anytime an odd photo gets posted its bound and determined to be questioned...thats a buck of a lifetime for sure!


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Very nice buck!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I dont see that post crying conspiracy, he is just an observant guy. All valid statement's... Wonderful buck thats for sure.. He is the buck we all dream about...


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

What county was this shot in?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow that is one nice buck!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Holy cow! Great buck!


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

WOW what a buck!!!! Why would there be 30 points of deductions?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

lil goose said:


> WOW what a buck!!!! Why would there be 30 points of deductions?


Doesn't look like it does it. How is that one even scored Non typical, other than one extra point off of one base it looks like a main frame typical 10, doesn't it?

Maybe it is something we can't see in the picture or it is all of those little projections off of the G2's

Someone that knows a lot more about official scoring will chime in I'm sure.

No matter what it scores it is a great buck for sure, congratulations to the hunter.


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

That is the actual gun Rob shot the deer with. I took the picture and everything I post came first hand. Your probably right that the deer will net higher but I wanted to be very conservative with the net score. 

This deer would be scored as a typical, such any abnormal points will be deducted. Also, the net typical score will deduct for asymmetry and this bucks tine lengths and mass measurements differ greatly from side to side. Just any FYI-gross non-typical score, is the score most people use when talking about a seers score, it's the total score with no deductions. IMO its the most accurate measurement when telling someone the score, with out them actually seeing the deer. 

Also, remember that for a buck to be scored as a non-typical it must have 15 or more inches of ABNORMAL points.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

medicsnoke said:


> That is the actual gun Rob shot the deer with. I took the picture and everything I post came first hand. Your probably right that the deer will net higher but I wanted to be very conservative with the net score.
> 
> This deer would be scored as a typical, such any abnormal points will be deducted. Also, the net typical score will deduct for asymmetry and this bucks tine lengths and mass measurements differ greatly from side to side. Just any FYI-gross non-typical score, is the score most people use when talking about a seers score, it's the total score with no deductions. IMO its the most accurate measurement when telling someone the score, with out them actually seeing the deer.
> 
> Also, remember that for a buck to be scored as a non-typical it must have 15 or more inches of ABNORMAL points.


Actually I have done a lot of scoring for the buckeye big buck club and the non typical score is not the score before the deductions. The score before the deductions is called the gross score. You decide before scoring the deer whether it is gonna be scored as a typical or non typical by looking at it. Only difference in score between the two is that with a non typical there are no deductions due to the rack being non typical and not symmetric on either side. Typical's have the deductions. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Actually I have done a lot of scoring for the buckeye big buck club and the non typical score is not the score before the deductions. The score before the deductions is called the gross score. You decide before scoring the deer whether it is gonna be scored as a typical or non typical by looking at it. Only difference in score between the two is that with a non typical there are no deductions due to the rack being non typical and not symmetric on either side. Typical's have the deductions.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



This is not even close to being right. I would first like to point out that I stated GROSS NON-TYPICAL SCORE is with no deductions. 

Second this is from the pope and young web page: 

The most important thing to remember regarding scoring both typical and nontypical antlers is that having a typical, symmetrical frame is very important for the net score. When scoring a typical 8-point, for example, each point is measured and compared to the paired point on the other side of the rack. The left G1 is compared to the right G1, the left G2 to the right G2, and G3 to G3. The difference between in length between G1s is where deductions take place. The same is true for circumferences (H) as well as the main beams.

For the gross score, all the point lengths, inside spread, beam lengths, and circumferences add up for total inches. To get the net score on a typical rack, the differences in paired points, circumferences, and beam lengths are deducted. If all the points are the same length, all the circumferences are the same, and the beams are the same length, the gross and net score will be identical because there are no deductions.

For the gross score on a nontypical white-tailed deer rack, all the point lengths, inside spread, beam lengths, and circumferences add up for total inches. To get the net score on a nontypical rack, the differences in paired points, circumferences, and beam lengths are deducted. Abnormal points still add to the net score on a nontypical rack.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Great Buck,and i think all meaurable points should count for his score and no deductions for whtevr reasons.Then decide if its a typical or non typical.I dont understand the logic for all these deductions ?,score and count what he is.JMO.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

That Deer was taken by my neighbor they run a huge farming operation and have access to alot of land. And yes that is the gun he used all I will say is it was a Fairfield County Buck and it's better to be lucky than good .


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

wildman said:


> I dont see that post crying conspiracy, he is just an observant guy. All valid statement's... Wonderful buck thats for sure.. He is the buck we all dream about...


He is the buck we all dream about...[/QUOTE]

Not me i hate deer and deer hunting ...


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

I'd have gave it another year.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

That is a very nice deer, but reading this thread, gives me a couple red flags, why is someone stating pope in young scoring, when it was obviously taken with a shotgun, and why is the pic with the guy holding the deer and gun not wearing Hunter orange. If a game warden drove by and saw that man holding the buck and gun without Hunter orange he would be fined, even if it was in his back yard. I'm not saying he didn't wear orange, I just dont think it was a smart move to take pics without it. Congrats to the guy who harvested it. That a fine whitetail!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

That boy looks like he got himself a small elk with whitetail antlers, what did he dress out to be? WOW a large body nice buck for sure. Big congrates


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Header said:


> That boy looks like he got himself a small elk with whitetail antlers, what did he dress out to be? WOW a large body nice buck for sure. Big congrates


Actualy the buck had a very small body. As far as I know it was not weighed. From what I know about this deer, he was a roamer and considering his head gear, I think he had a hard time keeping on body weight.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

I would say so on the roaming I think i saw a trail pic of this buck from early in the season from another guy I know.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2007)

those are the kind of DEER i dream about !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Be proud of that buck young man..He is a wall hanger..As for the gun what did we use before the slug barrel came in to play...Just to see a buck like that walking in the field would make most of us happy..Congrats...JIM....CL....:!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ducky152000 said:


> why is the pic with the guy holding the deer and gun not wearing Hunter orange. If a game warden drove by and saw that man holding the buck and gun without Hunter orange he would be fined, even if it was in his back yard. [/QUOTE
> Do you have any proof of this ? Never heard of such a thing.


----------

